# Would you date someone with false teeth?



## ohgodits2014

Let's assume that someone is in his/her 20s to 30s.

And just so there's no confusion, false teeth as in:










Related questions:

1. First thing that comes to mind when you find out the person you've been dating wears false teeth?

2. Preferred way to find out? Least preferred way to find out?

3. Would it make any difference if the person you've been dating, for whatever reason, suddenly _has _to get them?

4. Seeing false teeth in a glass of water every night - yes or no?


----------



## Marlon

major turn off lol


----------



## obsidianavenger

eh, i probably would assuming they were cool otherwise. i think you get used to it. i mean really, they're just teeth.... its not like the person is horribly disfigured or something...


----------



## Just Lurking

Uhhhh, sure? Seems kinda weird, but then I'm guessing she wouldn't be pulling them out at the dinner table or anything.

If she's cool enough to share a bed with, I doubt I'd be concerned with whether she has false teeth.

*First thing that comes to mind when you find out the person you've been dating wears false teeth?*
"So, umm, WTF happened?"

*Preferred way to find out? *
Through verbal communication.

*Least preferred way to find out?*
Uh, if they fell out of her mouth at the dinner table?... or in a more intimate setting..

*Would it make any difference if the person you've been dating, for whatever reason, suddenly has to get them?*
Nope.

*Seeing false teeth in a glass of water every night - yes or no? *
I'd cope.


----------



## Fenren

If I was otherwise attracted to them, then so what if they had to put their teeth in a glass at night? I wouldn't just write them off for this one reason. You should have made it a female/male poll, I bet more girls would say no to dating guys with false teeth!

1. First thing that comes to mind when you find out the person you've been dating wears false teeth? 
Ohh wonder why they had to have them?

2. Preferred way to find out? Least preferred way to find out? 
For them to tell me within a few months of knowing them. To have someone else tell me.

3. Would it make any difference if the person you've been dating, for whatever reason, suddenly _has _to get them?
No.

4. Seeing false teeth in a glass of water every night - yes or no? 
Yes.


----------



## lyssado707

Sure

*1. First thing that comes to mind when you find out the person you've been dating wears false teeth?
*Nothing really i'd just make an effort to show acceptance, because that would be important.
*2. Preferred way to find out? Least preferred way to find out?
*Them just tell me. I would not want to find out by them taking them out suddenly to freak me out & then cracking up lol
*3. Would it make any difference if the person you've been dating, for whatever reason, suddenly has to get them?
*No.
*4. Seeing false teeth in a glass of water every night - yes or no? *
Sure. I really don't care. My dad has them & grandma, so i know what it looks like.


----------



## Ape in space

Are you dating Hans Moleman or something?


----------



## Resonance

Wouldn't bother me at all, really.


----------



## leave me alone

Yes

1. First thing that comes to mind when you find out the person you've been dating wears false teeth?
*What happened? Surprised that i didnt notice until now.*

2. Preferred way to find out? Least preferred way to find out?
*Least preferred - by myself, seeing something i wasnt supposed to see. Preffered - by herself, i am not judgemental so its no biggie.*

3. Would it make any difference if the person you've been dating, for whatever reason, suddenly _has _to get them?
*Not at all. I would try to be supportive.*

4. Seeing false teeth in a glass of water every night - yes or no? 
*Umm, little creepy. Reminds me of The Hills Have Eyes lol. But sure, i'd get use to it.*


----------



## Keith

Wouldn't bother me.

1. First thing that comes to mind when you find out the person you've been dating wears false teeth?*Wow do you have a cool story or was it just negligence or maybe a disease?*

2. Preferred way to find out? Least preferred way to find out?
*Doesn't really matter a way that is least embarassing for them*

3. Would it make any difference if the person you've been dating, for whatever reason, suddenly has to get them?*nope*

4. Seeing false teeth in a glass of water every night - yes or no?
*Doesn't bother me *


----------



## cafune

*1. First thing that comes to mind when you find out the person you've been dating wears false teeth?*
What happened?

*2. Preferred way to find out? Least preferred way to find out?*
Best case scenario: They tell me but they don't spring it on me. Dunno how they could do that... but yeah.
Worst case scenario: Umm, I dunno, finding out by myself. Like seeing them in a glass of water by accident or something. That's not cool.

*3. Would it make any difference if the person you've been dating, for whatever reason, suddenly has to get them?*
No.

*4. Seeing false teeth in a glass of water every night - yes or no?*
I'd learn to live with it.


----------



## Dark Alchemist

My grandpa had those. It would be too wierd.


----------



## caflme

I dated a guy once.... and did not have any idea... I was 20 years old. I found out when he came out of the bathroom morning one day without them in... just walked out and flashed a no tooth anywhere smile. WTF... I mean... seriously... did he think I knew? Did he think it was a funny way to break the news? NO... it freaked me the hell out. I knew he didn't have great looking teeth... which makes it even more surprising that they were fake... after that a lot of other things went to hell... but it wasn't teeth related. Most likely it wouldn't bother me if they kept them in... no, I'd rather not see a glass of teeth in the bathroom - or anywhere else - some things should be handled privately, like tampons in the trashcan... no one needs to see that. I think if that info had been handled better I'd not have issues about it now... but every time I think of it I have that negative mental memory of the 'shock and awe' of a, not knowing and b, being 'told' that way.


----------



## leonardess

only if they lied about it. get it? lied.... about _false_ teeth....


----------



## Famous

I said to a bloke, _Quote David Bowie_; "Rock'n'Roll is an old woman with no teeth, its a spent force" _Unquote_.
The blokes witty reply; "he's obviously never been _gummed_ then"


----------



## Matomi

No.


----------



## odd_one_out

rednosereindeer said:


> Let's assume that someone is in his/her 20s to 30s.
> 1. First thing that comes to mind when you find out the person you've been dating wears false teeth?


This --> :lol (sorry)



rednosereindeer said:


> 2. Preferred way to find out? Least preferred way to find out?


Preferred: Hearing about it.
Least preferred: Them coming out onto my mouth or other places.



rednosereindeer said:


> 3. Would it make any difference if the person you've been dating, for whatever reason, suddenly _has _to get them?


Doubt it.



rednosereindeer said:


> 4. Seeing false teeth in a glass of water every night - yes or no?


I'd be worried about kissing their gummy mouth at night - what it'd feel like. That's not nothing compared to the glass.


----------



## i just want luv

raybe, rif we rhit it roff


----------



## Haunty

Sure, but I might help pay for implants


----------



## Roberto

This thread makes me think of that scene from Yes Man.


----------



## Laith

nope


----------



## millenniumman75

I would have said no before, but considering that I have a "pimp tooth" (gold crown from a root canal in 2002), I guess that would be considered a fake tooth. :rain

Other than that, my fillings are the kind that look like teeth, so that part is cool.
As long as she took care of the ones she has left, I am okay with that.


----------



## scarpia

Haunty said:


> Sure, but I might help pay for implants


Implant supported fixed bridgework for the upper and lower arches cost $50,000 or more.


----------



## Haunty

scarpia said:


> Implant supported fixed bridgework for the upper and lower arches cost $50,000 or more.


I figured it would, but it's doable :yes


----------



## Ballerina

millenniumman75 said:


> "pimp tooth"


'Inappropriate language', guy! If I can't make similar jokes, neither can you. :heart

And to the thread question, with gusto.


----------



## millenniumman75

Ballerina said:


> 'Inappropriate language', guy! If I can't make similar jokes, neither can you. :heart
> 
> And to the thread question, with gusto.


"Pimp Tooth" is okay since it involes a tooth that looks like something a pimp would wear :lol.


----------



## Ballerina

millenniumman75 said:


> "Pimp Tooth" is okay since it involes a tooth that looks like something a pimp would wear :lol.


AND WHAT DO PIMPS DO FOR LIVING? 
A) Build schoolhouses in impoverished countries for disadvantaged children so that they can grow up to support their struggling families, and offer to teach them English. 
B) Quality assurance officers i.e. chocolate-tasters at Cadbury and Hershey's. 
C) Exploit (sometimes underage) women and sell their bodies for sex, and in many reported cases physically abuse and intimidate them.

If I can't make a similar joke...I'VE GOT MY EYE ON YOU.


----------



## millenniumman75

Ballerina said:


> AND WHAT DO PIMPS DO FOR LIVING?
> A) Build schoolhouses in impoverished countries for disadvantaged children so that they can grow up to support their struggling families, and offer to teach them English.
> B) Quality assurance officers i.e. chocolate-tasters at Cadbury and Hershey's.
> C) Exploit (sometimes underage) women and sell their bodies for sex, and in many reported cases physically abuse and intimidate them.
> 
> If I can't make a similar joke...I'VE GOT MY EYE ON YOU.


I didn't say what they do - I just said it looked like something like a pimp would wear. You make is sound like I want to BE one of them :roll.


----------



## Ballerina

millenniumman75 said:


> I didn't say what they do - I just said it looked like something like a pimp would wear. You make is sound like I want to BE one of them :roll.


Ergo mentioning them in a facetious manner, similar to my mild joke which you removed. 
I've seen the pimp hat and pimp cloak in your closet, you don't need to hide from me. :hug
I'm pretty sure off-topic posts are spam, super moderator! Feel free to continue it through VMs.


----------



## andy1984

1. First thing that comes to mind when you find out the person you've been dating wears false teeth?

I'd probably be surprised. Then I'd wonder why/how they lost their teeth.

2. Preferred way to find out? Least preferred way to find out?

Prefer them to tell me. Least prefer them to fall out randomly.

3. Would it make any difference if the person you've been dating, for whatever reason, suddenly _has _to get them?

Not really. Once I'm dating someone, I can talk to them about the problem that is causing them to need them. People can be quite self consious about it, and its a long process to get them. I worked with a lady who was getting them once. She found it somewhat stressful, especially the period between teeth removal and getting used to having them in her mouth. Its hard to be judgemental about something when someone is having a hard time and its easy to be nice.

4. Seeing false teeth in a glass of water every night - yes or no?

Every night would be fine. Its a bit gross if your not used to it though, which I'm not. I find mouths kind of gross so it just reminds me of that.


----------



## millenniumman75

andy1984 said:


> 1. First thing that comes to mind when you find out the person you've been dating wears false teeth?
> 
> I'd probably be surprised. Then I'd wonder why/how they lost their teeth.
> 
> 2. Preferred way to find out? Least preferred way to find out?
> 
> Prefer them to tell me. Least prefer them to fall out randomly.
> 
> 3. Would it make any difference if the person you've been dating, for whatever reason, suddenly _has _to get them?
> 
> Not really. Once I'm dating someone, I can talk to them about the problem that is causing them to need them. People can be quite self consious about it, and its a long process to get them. I worked with a lady who was getting them once. She found it somewhat stressful, especially the period between teeth removal and getting used to having them in her mouth. Its hard to be judgemental about something when someone is having a hard time and its easy to be nice.
> 
> 4. Seeing false teeth in a glass of water every night - yes or no?
> 
> Every night would be fine. Its a bit gross if your not used to it though, which I'm not. I find mouths kind of gross so it just reminds me of that.


It would be kind of unsettling to have somebody my age with no teeth (and I mean ALL GUMS and NO TEETH AT ALL). I could understand an accident, but failure to maintain clean teeth as being the cause of the all mouth tooth loss. :afr I don't know about that.

It really makes me wanna brush my teeth right now.


----------

